# Overheat Light on at start



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

I need some input. My dad has an 2009 Arctic Cat 400 H1 TRV. After a ride, the next morning we started the bike and the overheat warning light came on. It is an oil cooled and carburated motor. I checked the oil and other fluids and all was good. Our dealer didn't know either and I wasn't about to give them $40+ an hour to make a phone call without trying all the knowledgable people in this forum. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i would start at the sender an work my way to the light, sounds like a bad connection to me or a short


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks. I found the ground from the solenoid to the starter had pulled out of the connection. I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't fry something


----------

